# Dyed multiplex



## catapult_king (Aug 13, 2011)

Just tried dyeing one of the catapults I made and thought I'd upload the pics to see what you guys think.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good! How'd you dye it?!


----------



## catapult_king (Aug 13, 2011)

Just painted on some red food coloring, let it dry out then lacquered it.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice, but painting on food coloring?!


----------



## catapult_king (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I know but I found it in my cupboard and thought I'd give it a go and it came out better than I expected. It's just like ink really.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Food coloring? it turned out nice though


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotta give the food coloring dye a go!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats what i used on my G12 in my post last week, since its water based it takes a bit to dry than the poly and your set, fast and cheap.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

For some reason the first thing that popped into my head when I saw that was: "In case of emergency break glass."


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the color!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looks good


----------



## catapult_king (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm glad you all like it


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm about to try this method using the gel food coloring. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That stuff is manufactured that way. Dymalux and other trade names. You can buy a chunk off of Flippinout.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

newconvert said:


> in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


You could always dye your own, you know, dye it piece by piece, layer it together like a wooden lasagna. I meant that as a joke, but sitting here, I know I'd try it, if I had the tools. I'm weird like that, lol. Like that design you posted, btw, very compact.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That stuff is manufactured that way. Dymalux and other trade names. You can buy a chunk off of Flippinout.


thank you sir


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


You could always dye your own, you know, dye it piece by piece, layer it together like a wooden lasagna. I meant that as a joke, but sitting here, I know I'd try it, if I had the tools. I'm weird like that, lol. Like that design you posted, btw, very compact.
[/quote]

wood lasagna, where did you meet my ex?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

newconvert said:


> in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


You could always dye your own, you know, dye it piece by piece, layer it together like a wooden lasagna. I meant that as a joke, but sitting here, I know I'd try it, if I had the tools. I'm weird like that, lol. Like that design you posted, btw, very compact.
[/quote]

wood lasagna, where did you meet my ex?
[/quote]

HA! That reminded me of the junk they fed us on Parris Island.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


You could always dye your own, you know, dye it piece by piece, layer it together like a wooden lasagna. I meant that as a joke, but sitting here, I know I'd try it, if I had the tools. I'm weird like that, lol. Like that design you posted, btw, very compact.
[/quote]

wood lasagna, where did you meet my ex?
[/quote]

HA! That reminded me of the junk they fed us on Parris Island.
[/quote]

been there too


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I failed at doing this


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> I failed at doing this


how?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I put a little on a paper towel and rubbed it on the wood and it looked like sh*t.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats exactly what i did? what type of wood, mine was red oak.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure I found it in the woods... Maybe I'll try again... Any ideas to make it better?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

did it spot? absorb really fast? if it did maybe put the dye in water in a sandwich bag (dilute), put the ss in for a while, that should cover evenly?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Not sure I found it in the woods... Maybe I'll try again... Any ideas to make it better?


Can we see a pic?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Absorb real fast, so squirt alittle in a bag along with some water and 'shake' it around?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Not sure I found it in the woods... Maybe I'll try again... Any ideas to make it better?


Can we see a pic?
[/quote]

I actually sanded most of it off


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Not sure I found it in the woods... Maybe I'll try again... Any ideas to make it better?


Can we see a pic?
[/quote]

I actually sanded most of it off








[/quote]

the baggie idea should work, however the dye will be diluted so it will be a lighter color? yes make sure the solution covers all areas.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll post pics tommorow after school how it works!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I read from another thread that you can use alcohol instead of water. That might give better and more even absorption, and won't raise the grain. Also try wiping down the wood with acetone(nail polish remover) before trying to dye. This removes any oils that may be on the surface.*


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It will also raise the grain of the wood more. When you sand the grain back down, you will sand through the color. Raise the grain by wetting it and sand it back down. Repeat this a few times until the grain doesn't raise when you wet it. This should minimize the problem.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> It will also raise the grain of the wood more. When you sand the grain back down, you will sand through the color. Raise the grain by wetting it and sand it back down. Repeat this a few times until the grain doesn't raise when you wet it. This should minimize the problem.


see we are all learning something here, more info for the vault


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Food coloring... ha ha... great idea and cheap.
I used red ink a wile ago but it was expensive.
Next one try NESCAFE for brown color.
Good work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This turned out to be a nice informative thread. Information and instruction was exchanged without controversy.

Anyways, the only reason I went to food dye (in the following post): http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
... was because painting a slingshot not only covers the grain of the wood, but makes for mucho ugly if it chips.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I had thought of trying this a while back, after seeing your results i'm now itching to try it. I really didn't think the color would be that.....potent. very nice work, I love it when people step up and try something different.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The first fork I tried the red dye on, I put it on full strength and it was so ridiculous looking I just tossed it away. Haha.


----------



## catapult_king (Aug 13, 2011)

Thought I'd stick a couple more pictures on now it's got bands on. I'm looking forward to giving it a test run.
View media item 5469View media item 5468


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> The first fork I tried the red dye on, I put it on full strength and it was so ridiculous looking I just tossed it away. Haha.


thats how my G12 is a little to red for my tastes


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> I'll post pics tommorow after school how it works!


so hows the coloring process coming?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Aha, i will make a thread in homemade designs in a sec!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> in no attempt am i trying to hijack the thread, but i do have a question along the same vein, you guys do plywood-multiplex with rainbow effects in the layers.............. how? this has puzzled me since i came here.


You could always dye your own, you know, dye it piece by piece, layer it together like a wooden lasagna. I meant that as a joke, but sitting here, I know I'd try it, if I had the tools. I'm weird like that, lol. Like that design you posted, btw, very compact.
[/quote]

wood lasagna, where did you meet my ex?
[/quote]


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

looking good!


----------

